# US in Afganistan – a war on two fronts



## AlmatIsaefff (Aug 19, 2018)

In December 2017 an international coalition declares the end of ISIS. Shortly after IS rebels start to move from ISIS-controlled territories in Central Asia and Afghanistan. Rebel groups are intensively strengthening Syria’s hold in Sar – e Pol and Balkh, the northern provinces of Afghanistan, where people are recruited for a group of ethnic Uzbeks and Turkmen. The ISIS impact on these territories is evident because during the day management is represented by local administration and at night there comes a time of ISIS militants. According to some sources Sar – Pol and Balkh are controlled by the Taliban who experiences an ongoing tension with Islamic State. This situation does naturally raise the question of the ISIS emergence and its tree operation on the Taliban-controlled territories. So, isn’t there a powerful patron who can easily come to terms with Taliban in order to make them turn a blind eye to the activity of their deadly enemy. Let us try to understand.

A country who seeks dominating the world and provides double standards in its policy is the USA. It’s trying to hide backing both sides – an official and opposite one. The support of Osama bin Laden and his al Qaeda carried out by CIA was evident which did not prevent the US from his liquidation. Prominent members of political circles in European countries are pretty sure in the link between Taliban’s movement and the US intelligence agencies. Back in 2003 Andreas von Bülow a representative of Federal Ministry of Defense (Germany) made a statement that “Taliban is a pet project of the CIA” in his interview with the German newspaper “Der Tagesspiegel”. Afterwards this statement had been enforced by the fact of the support of the Taliban by the US.

Besides there is a substantial amount of evidence of the assistance provided by the US intelligent agencies for ISIS. In 2014 Iraqi military shot down an American plane delivering weapon for IS militants. Previously it became known that representatives of the US intelligence agencies while being imprisoned were responsible for recruitment of future leaders of ISIS including Abu Back al-

Baghdadi. The facts of IS militants and weapon transportations marks were fixed by Afghani deputies from northern provinces of Islamic Republic of Afghanistan (IRA).

So. On the basis of the information we can draw a definite conclusion that an unhindered emergence of ISIS and its “significant” level of activity in the northern provinces of IRA under Taliban’s control were agreed upon by the US intelligence agencies in a further demonstration of a double standard policy.

The concentration of the rebel groups in northern parts of Afghanistan as an ultimate goal is evident – an expansion in Central Asia to bring down current political regimes and try to establish their pseudo-caliphate. Thus the recruitment of Turkmen and Uzbeks prevails to create all conditions in which Turkmenistan and Uzbekistan as major states of Central Asia wick submit entirely.

Basis upon the facts mentioned above there is the issue of a “true” necessity for the US intelligence agencies and military officers, supporting ISIS and involving IRA in “dirty games” of politics, to be present on the territory of Afghanistan.
US in Afganistan – a war on two fronts


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 20, 2018)

Trump will soon stop listening to the infested pentagon swamp and get this war handled by people who want to win and come home.....


----------

